# VG33 ignition coil replacement



## James War (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All. I would appreciate any and all input regarding the installation of ignition coil which fits inside the distributor housing. Am I going to have a problem if I remove cam sensor pickup ring? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## James War (Nov 23, 2017)

*Question rehash*

Does the cam pickup ring have some kind of locator? How can I ensure refitting the pickup ring in the same position as it was removed?

Thanks


----------



## James War (Nov 23, 2017)

*Problem solved*

I've removed the pickup ring and rotor locator. The assembly is notched and therefore can't be reinstalled incorrectly. All sorted. Struggled with ignition testing for a while before I removed the black plastic cover plate underneath rotor and saw the coilpack arcing to the metal distributor housing. So the new rotor, cap and coil are supplying strong spark again. Fixed!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, OK then.

I would have liked to have seen some pictures of what we were talking about, but I guess it's good to know you got it done.

FYI: You are in the Hardbody Truck section. Yes, my Hardbody has a VG33e engine in it now, but they did not come with those engines. I suspect you have a Frontier or Xterra.


----------

